# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Optoma] Σύνδεση προβολέα για μεγάλη απόσταση

## b_eliades

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή θέλω να συνδέσω τον προβολέα με λαπτοπ το οποίο βρίσκεται περίπου σε 40 μέτρα απόσταση, ήθελα να ρωτήσω με ποιο τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει. Απ'όσο γνωρίζω με καλώδιο hdmi για τέτοια απόσταση δεν παίζει κ ο μόνος τρόπος είναι με καλώδιο ethernet κ αντάπτορα σε vga για το λάπτοπ αλλά ο προτζέκτορας δεν μου δίνει είσοδο ethernet. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βάλω αντάπτορα στην είσοδο hdmi του προτζέκτορα το οποίο να μου βγάζει ethernet κ απο στο λάπτοπ άλλον αντάπτορα να μου βγάζει vga?

Ο προτζέκτορας είναι http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5256866/Optoma-HD141X.html

----------


## GeorgeZ

Υπάρχει HDMI σε HDMI extender και VGA σε VGA extender.

Δεν έχω δει VGA σε HDMI extender

----------


## xlife

hdmi extender με ethernet. Να επιλεξεις extender με 2 ethernet για να μπορει να διαχειριστει και περιεχομενο πανω απο hd. Ειναι hdmi--ethernet--hdmi καμια μετατροπη σε vga σε τετοιες αποστασεις. Δεν θα παιξει η μια θα παιζει μια οχι. Το hdmi χρησιμοποιει καποιους χρονισμους για να συγχρονιζει την πηγη με το δεκτη και οταν κανουμε πολυπλοκες μετατροπες δεν μπορει να συγχρονιστει. Ειδικα σε περιεχομενο hdcp

----------


## glamor

αν σου βαστάει το πορτοφόλι σου παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο και καθάρισες..
http://www.e-shop.gr/valueline-vgvt3...k-p-PER.755590

----------


## b_eliades

το με 2 ethernet δεν καταλαβαινω. θα π'αω σε μια τέτοια επιλογή https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters.../dp/B00OZV04BK με δύο αντάπτορες, έναν που θα φεύγει απο το λάπτοπ hdmi-->ethernet κ έναν που θα καταλήγει στον προβολέα ethernet-->hdmi. οι συγκεκριμένοι αντάπτορες κάνουν γιαυτη τη δουλειά?

----------


## xlife

Με δυο lan παιζουν μονο εως 30m απ οτι ειδα. Απλα με ενα καλωδιο σε 1080 αγγιζει τα ορια του utp στο bandwidth και ειναι αδυνατο να περασει περιεχομενο 4k μελλοντικα. Παρ ολα αυτα τσεκαρε αυτο που βαζω που και στα μισα λεφτα ειναι και στην ελλαδα ειναι και μπορεις να παρεις κι ενα τηλ για πληροφοριες https://www.cableworks.gr/terr-sat/h...tter-receiver/

----------


## b_eliades

το 4Κ δεν με απασχολει να σου πω την αληθεια. νόμιζω είναι ότι πρέπει ο συγκεκριμένος μετατροπέας.

ευχαριστώ!

----------

